# 3 week PREEMIE HELP.. UPDATED



## autumnprairie (Jun 13, 2012)

this is my first preemie goat  she was due July 2nd had trips only one survior rejected the baby what do I do, how much  and how often Qm gave her some colostrum  1.5 ounces about 3 hours ago when is she due again to be fed

I have a spotted doe she also has not stood yet still noodley


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 13, 2012)

I would feed the baby every 3 to 4 hours, and then give her a break of maybe 6 to 8 hours during the night. 

I would include a litle bit of baking soda in one of the feedings, but it is very salty so it will change the taste of the milk. 

Sorry you are having problems. 

Why is the spotted doe noodley?  from another kidding?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 13, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I would feed the baby every 3 to 4 hours, and then give her a break of maybe 6 to 8 hours during the night.
> 
> I would include a litle bit of baking soda in one of the feedings, but it is very salty so it will change the taste of the milk.
> 
> ...


born today 3 weeks early, she is  not standing she is noodley.  how much should she eating


----------



## daisychick (Jun 13, 2012)

I really don't know the correct answer, but If it were me, I would offer her colostrum every 3 to 4 hours and let her eat till she was full or at least you feel her belly grow a little.   I just had my first batch of kids and so I am not an expert, but when their mom refused them the first couple of days I just made sure at each feeding I saw or felt some change in the belly size.    Being a premie she may not be able to take too much milk at a time.   I hope someone with more experience in premies helps you out.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 13, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I misunderstood you, didn't realize  you were saying the spotted doe was the one born and surviving.  

I agree with daisychick, that i would feed her until her belly start to  look fuller or as much as she wants. I suspect you wont get more than a couple ounces at a time into her.  if she looses her interest in eating and it has been 4 or more hours, I would give her baking soda to settle her stomach.  I would try to get her to stand after each feeding to help with digestion.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 13, 2012)

she has eaten 3 times and has been given a BOSE shot so far so good


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck w/ her....I've never had a preemie so can't really advise you on how to care for her.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 14, 2012)

she is still here made it through the night still not standing . How often do I give her baking soda and how much?


----------



## elevan (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not any help as I've never dealt with this.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 14, 2012)

hugs help too


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope your little one does well!!!!


----------



## Symphony (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.goatwisdom.com/ch1baby_care/wimpykid.html

I was worried about your Premie kid and found this site, I hope it helps.


----------



## Cricket (Jun 15, 2012)

I haven't had goats in years, but one time I brought home an injured doe kid.  She was eating okay, but didn't eliminate until my husband had me hold her upright.  Just a thought in case she's not 'going'.  Good luck--she's adorable.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 15, 2012)

Symphony said:
			
		

> http://www.goatwisdom.com/ch1baby_care/wimpykid.html
> 
> I was worried about your Premie kid and found this site, I hope it helps.


thank you for the link


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 15, 2012)

I missed this thread somehow!

Autumn, what a cute lil wee one!  I hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 15, 2012)

Update for the day she is eating about 3 ozs at a time every 3-4 hours has sticky icky poops and peeing on her own.  Miracle is actively trying to stand on her own but her back legs are still floppy. I will grab a picture later today


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Symphony (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh Good.  Pooping and peeing is wonderful news and she's trying to stand is big.  Keep her snuggly warm and fed.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 15, 2012)

progress ! ! !


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 15, 2012)

she stood by herself for 5 seconds


----------



## Symphony (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## terrilhb (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## PattySh (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, I sure hope your little one makes it, sounds like she's a litter fighter.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 15, 2012)

Guess who is standing by herself when you put her up still can't get up on her own but it is progress 

















holds her head up too!


I will continue to post her progress in my journal so this is my last posting for this thread 
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16414


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 15, 2012)

Bless her little pea-pickin heart!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 15, 2012)

Awww...she's such a cutie...glad she is doing better!!!!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 15, 2012)

That makes me so happy. What a miracle. You are such a fantastic goat mommy. Wonderful job.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 15, 2012)

Awwwwweeee!! 
She is looking soooo good!
Good luck!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jun 24, 2012)

Last time I talked to AP, Miracle is running around, went outside and is doing great!  She weighs 10 pounds.  That is a far cry from the floppy, wobbly baby that was born a short while ago.  She could barely move.  

We had to swing her around to get the junk out of her lungs right after she was born.  Suctioned her repeatedly.  She was floppy for the first 36 hours and barely ate more than an ounce at a time.   

After the first 24 hours she was sucking down 4 - 6 ounces and trying to stand.   If you held her in a squatting position she would pee.  She pooped well.

Now she is following AP around and sucking hickies onto her legs.  

She is a beautiful little spotted baby.   Her mama is 100% Boer, her daddy is 1/2 Oberhauslie, 1/4 Nubian, 1/4 Alpine.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 24, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Last time I talked to AP, Miracle is running around, went outside and is doing great!  She weighs 10 pounds.  That is a far cry from the floppy, wobbly baby that was born a short while ago.  She could barely move.
> 
> We had to swing her around to get the junk out of her lungs right after she was born.  Suctioned her repeatedly.  She was floppy for the first 36 hours and barely ate more than an ounce at a time.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have her if it wasn't for HER and my neighbor Paul for their deligent work while I was taking my DH to the VA for care and my uncle


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 25, 2012)

So good to hear.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 25, 2012)

That is such fantastic news. You did such a good job with her. I applaud you. What a fantastic goat mommy and woman you are. She is gorgeous. Thank you for sharing this story with us so we can learn from it. Never give up.


----------



## kkoverholt (Aug 26, 2012)

We have quite a few goats///a good schedule for bottle feeding is am,lunch supper and befor eyou go to bed....we do 7am,12,5 and 10-11   thye shoudl increase quickly how much she will drink.,...6-8oz at a timen but they will quit drinking when full......watch for unrination and poop   we will give up to a max of 3 baby bottles per feeding 24oz usually takes a couple of weeks.....make sure you make the milk replacer at proper  strength,,,,,vit e and sel right away too


----------



## poorboys (Aug 27, 2012)

good news!! sometimes when I have a weak baby I give them bovi-seva,  you can order it from jeffers, and have it on hand just in case.  great job.


----------

